# Rocking scary granny



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

She's not yet complete. This is my first time using a wiper motor. I'll be connecting the tstraub controller to this next week.

Rocking granny


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

O...M...friggin'...G...
Very nice...you'll get some screams for sure! I love her bloodthirsty grin!


----------



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks, Otaku! I hope to get this complete next week


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Dude! She's awesome! A "laughing granny" soundtrack playing, too?


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

That is pretty kewl for a 1st attempt prop! Great motion from her, love the look on her face.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: She looks scariffic! Nice job for an old school haunter, AMAZING job for a first time. Well done, you!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

She just looks angry.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Damn, I'm glad my granny wasn't like her!:jol: She means business with that axe.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Wicked facial expression! The details and axe looks like she's dead serious. Really nice prop!


----------



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

Hey thanks everyone!!! RoxyBlue that made me laugh!! LOL! My grandma was a lot like that prop, except she used a big stick, LOL!! Dr. Maniaco where can I find a laughing granny track? That would be a great sound!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Davens, I could do a laughing granny track for you if you like, or do some words if you have a short script you'd like to use. No charge


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

Granny looks awesome with that axe in her hand. I could almost hear her saying _*'*_*Come closer sweetie, I have your treat right here..ha,ha,ha'*.  Great job davensj, looking forward to seeing her completed.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

She is absolutely awful! Nice work.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Wicked wild wonderful!


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Looking great...


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

You did a great job there. Really impressive.


----------



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the feedback! I really appreciate it 
RoxyBlue will be providing a voice track for her soon. I'm also waiting for her leg and feet props to arrive. Once she's complete I'll post a new video soon.


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

love it- great job on that!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

davensj said:


> RoxyBlue will be providing a voice track for her soon.


I'm sure you'll love Roxy's voice track. She did the one I use for my witches, and I get glowing compliments every year. Talented lady!


----------

